# Scratch Build a 1:20.3 scale 29'-6” Flatcar



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Many moons back, Wayne Spence from Australia wrote an article entitled, "Scratch Build a 1:20.3 scale 29'-6” Flatcar." It was supposed to be in four chapters.

There was a recent thread where someone was looking for a similar set of plans. Using Google, I was able to locate PDF's of Chapters 1 & 2, and the set of plans. I'd like to add this article to the MasterClasses and Articles Index. Did Wayne ever write the remaining two chapters 3 and 4? I couldn't locate them.

If anyone has the last two chapters, can they forward them to me for posting in the Index?

Thanks.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

I have a copy of chapter 3. I put it in my file space
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/crisolite/Flat/Chapter3.pdf

I thought I had all four chapters but can only find chapters 1 and 3

Hope this helps. I'll look for chapter 4


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ed. I'll have to get these in the Index.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I see you are still missing chapter 4 but have you posted 1 -3 and the plans somewhere?

Thanks for doing all this. I have not built any one project but have used several components in my build. Valuable resource.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet. The whole Index needs reworking - formatting, a couple of broken links, etc. Went in a few days ago and got about 90% done... and then my own *stupidity* caused me to *lose everything*.  Got frustrated and haven't gone back to *START OVER * yet. LOL. It'll happen shortly though.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I found a PDF of all the chapters.
It looks like there was no official chapter 4, just a short description on painting.
Here is the link to the PDF I have http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/crisolite/Flat/MLS_Flatcar_Chaps.pdf
It's large at just under 2.7 megs

Her is my PDF copy of the drawings http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/crisolite/Flat/MLS_Flatcar_Drawings.pdf

I hope this helps


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Everything but the drawings in one file. Makes it easy.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad I could help.

Easy is always good


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to build a few of these.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So...Dwight, where did you put the pdf's? and why are the plans not in the same pdf with text?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't posted the PDF's yet. See above.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I just spent roughly four hours editing and reformatting the *Main Index* - a sticky topic near the top of the *MasterClass and Articles* forum, repairing broken links and other stuff that got messed up in the transition when the site was sold and converted. I also added, *"Scratch-build a 1:20.3 scale 29’-6” Flatcar By Wayne Spence* to the Index - Article and Plans. I then went through and clicked on - and verified - every link. Enjoy. 

(You're welcome Mikey.  )


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Again thank you Dwight


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said on the Index thread, thanks, but it hasn't been just me. Many people deserve the credit.

BTW, there's a similar sticky Index in the Live Steam forum preserving articles of interest to that group (i.e. live steam construction, tuning, improvements to existing commercially available products, and maintenance).


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, might have to fire up the saws this weekend.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh my...I had no idea this sort of thing is possible. I looked aroundthrough the pdf file and was completely blown away. That is some amazing craftsmanship. I wasn't aware that the little bits and pieces was something that could be purchased and certainly no idea people were building things such as this.

Thank you to all for this exchange. Very enlightening.


----------

